# My 2021 Chisel frameset build



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm beginning a frame up build for a 2021 Chameleon Snake Eyes Green Chisel.
I have a 2018 Canyon Spectral 6 AL in 27.5 - that I have done some tasteful upgrades on over the years. It sits at 27lbs w/o pedals or tubes. Not bad for a full sus AL. 
It's a blast on the trails, I quite like it. (Dallas Fort Worth area (no real DH to speak of) tight twisty singletrack XC'ish terrain)

After 4 years I want something different in the stable. I know I want light, 29, AL and hard tail.
I considered the 2021 Fuse M4 (66.5 HA just like my Canyon, 130mm fork). Also the SC MX Chameleon or something from Nukeproof.
But those are (imo) a tad too close to what I already have. A slack'ish trail bike that can be somewhat light (albeit hardtail).
I wanted something that really felt *much different. (Something that maybe goes faster on the many XC oriented DFW trails). (With me being the limiting factor of course)

So I purchased a Chisel, and a Sid Ultimate. Both are on the way.

I've started a spreadsheet of my build plan. 
I have two builds considered. A build where money is not a major factor, and a pragmatic build that is a little more money conscientious.

Have a few key decisions upcoming:

1. An all GX group-set except for derailleur (x01) and Shimano 6100 brakes (cost efficient build)
2. Hunt XC Wide wheels. (Concerned about the hub on these, don't know enough. 4x2 36t? or 6x2 36 tooth?, says 5degree is it 72 poe, are they Novatec's?)
Or Bontrager Line Comp 30 29er set. 108 poe (not the lightest, but a good value buy, and I feel a bit more confident on the hub)
3. The fork. I bought a 120mm. I know the bike is only tested at up to 110. I have ready many threads on the subject and of course it is pretty debated 50/50. I'm considering returning the fork and going 110 for a 67.5'ish headtube angle. But I have not found a good price on a 110 yet. I found a great price on a 120, so I bought it. I'm considering options to shorten the travel of the 120 as well. Also considering a Sid Select (35mm in 110?)

*Spreadsheet is not perfect yet, still a work in progress.


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! I just bought a Chisel frame yesterday so I'm in the same situation. I'm planning on adding a Sid 120 and probably a full GX groupset to keep thing simple/easy. If I have time to check around online I may do some mix/matching with the Eagle drivetrain products. I might throw on my old Level T brakes and see how they work out. Need to decide on a dropper, wheels, and touchpoints.

BTW: it sounds like 4 caliper brakes don't actually fit in the rear. It's mentioned in this post: Specialized Chisel discussion

There's a lengthy discussion on Chisel here with lots of good info: Specialized Chisel discussion


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

sa12 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I just bought a Chisel frame yesterday so I'm in the same situation. I'm planning on adding a Sid 120 and probably a full GX groupset to keep thing simple/easy. If I have time to check around online I may do some mix/matching with the Eagle drivetrain products. I might throw on my old Level T brakes and see how they work out. Need to decide on a dropper, wheels, and touchpoints.
> 
> BTW: it sounds like 4 caliper brakes don't actually fit in the rear. It's mentioned in this post: Specialized Chisel discussion
> 
> There's a lengthy discussion on Chisel here with lots of good info: Specialized Chisel discussion


Thanks for the tip. And good luck to you. *Edit Wow lots of great info in that thread. Directly answers some of my questions.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

I've got a 2021 Chisel, in green, with a SID Select 120mm. Its a pretty great bike, but I'm thinking about reducing the travel on it to see if it would climb better. My hesitation right now is that I live right outside of Pisgah, so I do a lot of chunky downhill descending and as you might expect, an xc hardtail is already a smidge out of its element here and I don't want to make it worse. If I lived in the flatlands though, it would have had a 100mm on it. 

For the group, I had 11-speed stuff hanging around, so its got 11-speed XT and I managed to get my hands on some SLX brakes. The wheels are Stans Arch MK4s on I9 101 hubs--not exactly light, but then again neither am I (I'm ~195ish). I've got an Ikon 2.35 on the back and a Rekon 2.4 on the front, they work pretty well with the 28mm ID of the rims. 

With a Fox Transfer Dropper, I'm sitting at ~26.5 pounds.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

msrothwe said:


> I've got a 2021 Chisel, in green, with a SID Select 120mm. Its a pretty great bike, but I'm thinking about reducing the travel on it to see if it would climb better. My hesitation right now is that I live right outside of Pisgah, so I do a lot of chunky downhill descending and as you might expect, an xc hardtail is already a smidge out of its element here and I don't want to make it worse. If I lived in the flatlands though, it would have had a 100mm on it.
> 
> For the group, I had 11-speed stuff hanging around, so its got 11-speed XT and I managed to get my hands on some SLX brakes. The wheels are Stans Arch MK4s on I9 101 hubs--not exactly light, but then again neither am I (I'm ~195ish). I've got an Ikon 2.35 on the back and a Rekon 2.4 on the front, they work pretty well with the 28mm ID of the rims.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike! That green really is a cool color. I was strongly considering the Sid Select. I found a seller on Amazon selling the Ultimate used for $799 so I thought I'd try it.








RockShox SID DebonAir Spring Shaft - 110mm, 29", 35mm Stanchion, air shaft and bumpers, SID C1


SID DebonAir Spring Shaft




www.modernbike.com




I'm considering going with this right out of the gate ^ and I can switch back and forth between 110 and 120. Specialized warrantees the frame with a 110 fork so...
Also thinking about a 1x11drivetrain. I literally never use the 9t on my Canyon or the 52t. (52 spins out), I climb better on 10th/9th gears.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

I’d get a 100mm sid ultimate sl for it and go for what this frame is designed for. Its a xc rocket ship just waiting for a good build to make it shine. Can be insanely light in weight for a alloy frame build and would be perfect in your area. On Pisgah type trail descents I can not tell you how it will do but I bet this thing will climb wonderfully there. I’ve used this one on some harder Austin area trails and done just fine with it. I plan on bringing it to Pisgah in May so will know how it does there soon.


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

manther said:


> Also thinking about a 1x11drivetrain. I literally never use the 9t on my Canyon or the 52t. (52 spins out), I climb better on 10th/9th gears.


I'd recommend checking out this site because it lets you compare two drivetrains. This way you can get a better idea of what chainring to pair with a 10-52t cassette, or if you want a 11-46t cassette for tighter spacing, etc. Bicycle Gear Ratio Comparison Calculator – Berkshire Sports


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

manther said:


> Nice looking bike! That green really is a cool color. I was strongly considering the Sid Select. I found a seller on Amazon selling the Ultimate used for $799 so I thought I'd try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was considering that shaft also, but its been out of stock for over a year. No telling when it'll come in. 

I might just buy a 100mm fork to try it out and wait to sell the 35mm SID until after I decide how I feel about it.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Kevin Matherne said:


> I plan on bringing it to Pisgah in May so will know how it does there soon.


Get a dropper on there before you go to Pisgah, seriously. I was a dropper skeptic before moving here, but it really adds value for chunky and steep riding. You'll be walking a lot with a rigid post.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

msrothwe said:


> Get a dropper on there before you go to Pisgah, seriously. I was a dropper skeptic before moving here, but it really adds value for chunky and steep riding. You'll be walking a lot with a rigid post.


I got a AXS dropper that fits all three bikes I have. My local trails do not need one but when I travel I use it on the bike I ride that day. Works out well as it is so easy to install and swap it around between the bikes. Only had to buy one dropper this way.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Kevin Matherne said:


> I got a AXS dropper that fits all three bikes I have. My local trails do not need one but when I travel I use it on the bike I ride that day. Works out well as it is so easy to install and swap it around between the bikes. Only had to buy one dropper this way.


Ah, clever! I was looking for a solution like that because a lot of the trails I race on don't require a dropper but my local ones definitely do and installing an internally routed dropper is one of those things I don't want to do frequently. 

Unfortunately, that AXS dropper is pricey! I guess you pay for convenience.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

FYI, what I did on mine. I went 120, but with a Manitou Machette, which has a shorter AC then rockshox forks. So once in sag probably pretty identical to a 110 SID at same sag %. As the AC of mine is only 4mm longer then a 110 SID, even thou 120 fork.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

SSsteel4life said:


> FYI, what I did on mine. I went 120, but with a Manitou Machette, which has a shorter AC then rockshox forks. So once in sag probably pretty identical to a 110 SID at same sag %. As the AC of mine is only 4mm longer then a 110 SID, even thou 120 fork.


Interesting, I actually already own a 120 Machete, although its from 2017, might have gone through a lot of improvements since then. I'll have to A/B them possibly.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Got some parts in. 































Found a tiny little chipped paint spot.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

manther said:


> Found a tiny little chipped paint spot


At least that's over with now you can ride without worrying about it. That is a beautiful frame and the one I wanted but could not find so got the earth one. Its going to be a nice build.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Kevin Matherne said:


> At least that's over with now you can ride without worrying about it. That is a beautiful frame and the one I wanted but could not find so got the earth one. Its going to be a nice build.


Thats true. The Earth one is pretty cool as well though. Hey, did you buy the dyicarbonbike wheels? if so which options, and do you like them? Your build is very light.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

manther said:


> Thats true. The Earth one is pretty cool as well though. Hey, did you buy the dyicarbonbike wheels? if so which options, and do you like them? Your build is very light.


I do have their rims. These were the lightweight xc ones with 25 mm inner width and with dt 240 hubs. Like them enough to where I put them on my epic ss and epic evo as well. SS has the dt 180 hubs and the evo has the 240’s. Around 3500 miles on these wheelsets and no issues.


----------



## Chris the wrench (Jun 22, 2015)

I was looking for a Chisel frame(xl) a few months ago and was told no way this year by several shops. Are they trickling out or have you guys had them on order for a year?


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

I found this one on the internet at some random bike shop in ND. I saw an XL LTD Earth back when I was looking. I don't see it now though.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

Just keep searching on their website for stores with it in stock. Thats how I got mine. There is a large fire one at the store near me. Unfortunately not your size. Just keep at it and they pop up but disappear quickly.


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

I started my search on Google Shopping and it showed a few results. I bought it online and it showed up a few days later. The place I bought my frame from is now showing out of stock for all Chisel frames in L or XL size. At my LBS they mentioned that they wouldnt get any new frames or completes in for almost a year. So it seems like the shops that stocked up on product may have some left. Gotta figure out who has what. The Specialized website might be helpful if you put in your size and frame and search for the shops who have it.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Got a few more things picked out/bought. Green sections.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

New parts in today. They came in a little under advertised weight, which is nice. 
I may get the metallic pads. But I think I'll try these first and see if I even need them in flat DFW. But if I do I found Miles Racing after market pads that looks pretty cool, and cheap.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

manther said:


> New parts in today. They came in a little under advertised weight, which is nice.
> I may get the metallic pads. But I think I'll try these first and see if I even need them in flat DFW. But if I do I found Miles Racing after market pads that looks pretty cool, and cheap.


If you ride in any wet, then I'd do the metallic pads, the resin pads wear super fast. 

Its also a bummer that you got the pre-bled set, doing the internal routing for the back brake is going to be a pain.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

msrothwe said:


> If you ride in any wet, then I'd do the metallic pads, the resin pads wear super fast.
> 
> Its also a bummer that you got the pre-bled set, doing the internal routing for the back brake is going to be a pain.


Yeah, I'll have to dump it all out and re-bleed, but the price on these were too good. Now that you mention it, I need different fluid for these then my sram guide r's. Need to buy that., and probably some slickoleum.
DORBA (who builds and maintains the trails around here) close them down if any rain. But, I think you're right about just going ahead and getting the metallic pads.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Quite a few more parts rolled in.
Picture heavy post.








Thought I'd add some real world weight pictures. I appreciate it when others do.
Sid Ultimate 120mm








Truvative Carbon cranks (no chainring)








GX Alloy cranks for comparing (no chainring)








e*thirteen TRS 12x Cassette








GX 12x Cassette for comparing


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Shimano m6100's
















Absolute Black 32t








GX Stock 32t









Serfas Variant 1








Older SDG I have for comparing


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Magura Storm SL 2 160








Storm SL2 180








Old Sram Centerline 180 for comparing








Sram Dub BSA One Color BB








X01 12x derailleur









Specialized Fast Trak Control 2Bliss Ready T5


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Also I'm trying to decide on an accent color to use on the build.
I considered red, orange, bright yellow, and purple.
Purple really pops with green. But its usually paired with neon green. And the chameleon snake eyes green is much darker.
Red accent with green just reminds me of Christmas.
Yellow works and looks decent. But I think I'm leaning towards Orange. Plus I have a gold chain, and I think it works with the orange. (Wife likes the orange too, and purple second) Probably won't use all these accents.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Couple new parts:










125mm PNW Loam 









KMC Gold 12x TI-n









GX 12s trigger shifter









Found some time to dry fit some parts. (stand in bars and stem)
Don't want to pick bars or stem until near the end. Want to adjust fitment using those two.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Got my wheels in. They seem really nice. The bladed Sapim spokes are crazy. Hub feels good. Gonna be a changeup from my 108 poe hub on the canyon.
Forgot to take a picture but front wheel weighed 654g, and rear 744g.
That seems off, I'll try to do it again. Anyway wheels look really good and price was great. The wait... Was tough.
Wheels are: 
Farsport - Ultralight XC35/25 Inner 30mm 70%UD matte finish, DT-350 36t straight pull. Sapim CX-ray spoke. Sapim secure lock SILS nipples.


























*edit re-weighed the rear wheel and it is in fact only 744g.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

I got some 800mm OneUp bars and I plan to trim them down to at least 780. I have 800 bars now and I keep catching them on trees, so both getting a trim.
I went ahead and bought two Kalloy Uno stems. A 45mm, and a 55mm. I have an OEM RaceFace 50mm. So between those three I think I will find a fit. The KU stems are so inexpensive it was no big deal to buy a couple.

The e*thirteen cassette was a bit finicky to put on. There is a nylon cup that goes over the xd driver and needs tobe pressed all the way down, or the two cassette halves won't lock together properly.

Forgot to buy a chain breaker, so chain will go one after that arrives. 
I have a few questions around bottom bracket spacers. I will post a closeup and full question tonight maybe in this thread or a dedicated thread in the appropriate sub.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Got the rims taped up. Had much better result on second rim than first. And here's the culprit. After wiping down the rim with iso and a terrycloth to remove any release chemicals, I didn't notice the little fibers the cloth left behind. So I used a microfiber on the second rim and got all that cleaned off. The tape went on much better. Plus I stretched it a bit more.









I used this BW tape because I'm about 90% sure its the same tape as the DT Swiss tape that has lasted me 4 years on my other bike.(and cheaper)
I got 32mm tap, the rim is 29.7mm wide, and it worked out perfect imo.









I plan to spend more time with clipless pedals on this bike. I went with these wllgo w01's. We'll see how I like them. I'm used to Shimano 520's but my current ones are worn out.









Have tubes in it right now. Don't feel like messing with sealant yet. Plus added bonus the tube should set the tape in better.
Starting to look like something. I can stand over it now, and get some idea of the fit. Glad I got the med.









Couple of screenshots of the BB lit. I have the BSA Dub 68/73 BB (00.6418.015.000) and a 73mm bb housing. So as far as I can tell I have two spacers on the inside and a 3 + a 4.5 on the outside.
But when I go to start torquing down the crankarms it binds the assembly and doesn't want to rotate. Not enough space. Even with a 3mm + 2mm spacer on the outside it binds. Wonder if I have the road wide or the 
I'll probably post a question in one of the tech subs as well.

















*Edit I think I just found out my problem. I have the "MTB" 73 not the "MTB-Wide" 73. And the plain MTB calls for a single 4.5mm spacer. 
I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

whats the weight of the camera used?
thats exhausting......


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

@Jake From State Farm you should save your energy and go somewhere else.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Got the bike together.
Went with a 45mm stem. This is the 20mm rise OneUp carbon bars.
The 45 puts my hands pretty much inline with the stem.
I got some pretty noticeable hand numbness on the ride I took later that day.
I just threw on some crappy/hard old grips I had for now. Something a bit softer should help later.
But, I'm sure theres more going on than just crap grips.








Went with OneUp dropper lever with the right i-spec version for my brakes. The positioning isn't optimal yet.
The throw of the lever is pretty long, and I've got the lever angled back as far as I can. I adjusted the tension on the wire as close as I could to triggering the dropper.
I'm not concerned about it yet, as I ordered the wrong size dropper. PNW Loam 125mm. I have and exchange in progress for a 150mm.
So for now I robbed the KS Lev SI off my other bike. When I get the Loam I'll try to dial that lever in. Also I think my KS dropper needs servicing. It sinks a 1/4 inch or so, and makes a loud clucking sound when I lift off it. Its going on 5 years old now...








Went straight away to the Miles Racing metallic pads. The brakes were ok not spectacular.
I had to cut refill/bleed the rear to route it through the frame. That really wasn't too bad. These are some of the easiest brakes to bleed.
Having said that I don't know if I have them as dialed in on firmness yet as I can.
I don't think the pads/rotors are fully bedded in yet. So jury is still out on them. They def brake different than my other bike.










This is also my first time on Specialized Fast Trak tires. I recently switched from more aggressive tires like the Minion on my trail bike to faster rolling Kenda Booster pros.
It took a while to get used to them. My back tire was washing out. I found my slack trail bike had to be ridden with my weight a bit different with the kendas in corners. But they were noticeably lighter and faster. Same with these fast traks. Fast rolling light, but I will say; the shoulder lugs are more pronounced on the specialized tires, and the bike geometry is obviously much diff. I found the handling pretty predictable. Most of my learning curve was breaking in corners.









All in all for a shakedown run it went really well. I only had to adjust my seat height and play with the dropper lever adjustment a little.
I did find however my front axle had become loose when I got home. I didn't torque it down correctly it seems.
I ran loops 1-5 at north shore trail in DFW (which is about 13.4 miles). I had just ran that route two weekends ago on my Canyon.
Fitbit tells me I ran it 6 mins faster on the Chisel. 
That kind of impresses me because it was a shakedown run, and I wasn't really focused on speed.
Of course there are variables. Last time it was 94 degrees outside, yesterday it was 68. 
But yesterday my lungs and legs were out of shape because I hadn't ridden in a week. 

I decided to not go with any accent colors. I'm going to replace the orange housing with black. And I'll shorten them.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw man, that oneup dropper lever is the fucking worst, I got the same one. It wore a hole through my glove and into my thumb knuckle and the positioning is impossible to get right with the i-spec setup. 

I went with a wolftooth one, way better.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

msrothwe said:


> Aw man, that oneup dropper lever is the fucking worst, I got the same one. It wore a hole through my glove and into my thumb knuckle and the positioning is impossible to get right with the i-spec setup.
> 
> I went with a wolftooth one, way better.


Eesh, thanks for the heads up. Tried to save a few bucks. Maybe I'll save myself the trouble and move on.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Had the bike out on three different trail systems this week. First time it was rough compared to my full sus. And the brakes would definitely take some getting used to. I've never owned a 29er before. This bike is light and def gets up to speed in a hurry. I noticed it really darts through the trees accurately and is nimble. (maybe not quite the party the 27.5 Spectral can be). I think I am getting forced to be a better braker. On the other bike I could get away with relying too much on just rear brakes. But after 3 rides I've gotten much better properly braking front/rear.

I increased the sag today and put a token in the shock, it didn't have any. The bike felt so much better. About 30% sag.

I rolled the handle bars much farther forward and had almost no hand numbness afterwards.

The KS lev dropper just needed air. I exchanged for the Wolf Tooth light action dropper lever. It IS much better. Thanks
msrothwe.
Running the tires at 24psi rear, and 22 front. I'm pretty happy with that. But I do not like the T5 Fast Trak on the front. I have wiped out 3 times on this tire setup already, and I have no confidence in that tire. I contacted Specialized and they sent me a free return label, so I'm thinking about putting a Ground Control on the front. Just haven't decided on T5 or T7. 
I've trimmed the bars down to 780, but thinking about going 770. I don't know. Not catching trees and not having any shoulder/hand pain, so maybe it stays...

Biggest impressions I get from the bike is its lightness and ease of throwing around. How fast it is. And how much incredibly better a climber it is over the Spectral. I love the way you can sit down on the back tire, stretch forward and pedal away on technical climbs and both wheels stay planted and have traction.
Its night and day a much different bike. (Which is what I wanted).

Completed all three trails faster than previously.


----------



## sa12 (Sep 7, 2018)

I vote Ground Control T7 for the front. Rear you can probably run a T5 compound, or stick with your Fast Trak if you aren't spinning out. I'm running Ground Control T7 front/rear because that's what the shop had on hand, and I've been happy with the grip. In the future I may end up putting a T5 on the rear but I'll see how these tires wear.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

manther said:


> Had the bike out on three different trail systems this week. First time it was rough compared to my full sus. And the brakes would definitely take some getting used to. I've never owned a 29er before. This bike is light and def gets up to speed in a hurry. I noticed it really darts through the trees accurately and is nimble. (maybe not quite the party the 27.5 Spectral can be). I think I am getting forced to be a better braker. On the other bike I could get away with relying too much on just rear brakes. But after 3 rides I've gotten much better properly braking front/rear.
> 
> I increased the sag today and put a token in the shock, it didn't have any. The bike felt so much better. About 30% sag.
> 
> ...


Awesome build! I may have missed it but what is the weight of the bike now?


----------



## JTownSC (8 mo ago)

I just stumbled onto your build thread. I saw your xls file and laughed because I have this yuge muti sheet excel file full of bike builds and weight speculations. Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

JTownSC said:


> I just stumbled onto your build thread. I saw your xls file and laughed because I have this yuge muti sheet excel file full of bike builds and weight speculations. Glad to know I'm not alone.


Haha yep. I completely embrace my nerdness, it's served me well so far.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

rtonthat said:


> Awesome build! I may have missed it but what is the weight of the bike now?


Thank you! Yeah I hadn't posted the total weight yet because I keep changing parts. 

But when the build was as originally planned with a loam 125mm dropper, and fast track control t5's front and back, with sealant and ready to go it was 21lbs+

I tried a 150mm ks lev si. Now I have a 170mm pnw loam, and a ground control t7 on the front. Haven't weighed it yet, but I know it will be in the 22 range.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

manther said:


> Thank you! Yeah I hadn't posted the total weight yet because I keep changing parts.
> 
> But when the build was as originally planned with a loam 125mm dropper, and fast track control t5's front and back, with sealant and ready to go it was 21lbs+
> 
> I tried a 150mm ks lev si. Now I have a 170mm pnw loam, and a ground control t7 on the front. Haven't weighed it yet, but I know it will be in the 22 range.


That is insanely light. My medium base deore build was a hair over 27 lbs without pedals from the lbs. I’ve added;


tubeless
ODI lock on grips
Hunt XC race wide wheels (1540g with valves/tape)
Xt 165mm crankset
wolftooth 32t oval
Bontrager flat composite pedals
KS lev integra 125 dropper
bottle cage

Im now sitting at 26.25. I will have a sid select 100mm and ct cassette soon which will hopefully get me down to the low 24s. Cant imagine another 3lbs after that.


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

rtonthat said:


> That is insanely light. My medium base deore build was a hair over 27 lbs without pedals from the lbs. I’ve added;
> 
> 
> tubeless
> ...


These get even lower. Here is my medium one that landed a hair under 20 lbs.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Thats a beauty! Do you mind sharing your build? Ive never cared about weight with my other bikes as climbing was a means to bomb back down. The chisel just opened up a whole new riding experience for me. It almost feels like cheating how well it climbs. Id love to get as light as possible within a reasonable budget. There are others in the stable that have to get fed as well!


----------



## Kevin Matherne (Jul 27, 2021)

rtonthat said:


> Thats a beauty! Do you mind sharing your build? Ive never cared about weight with my other bikes as climbing was a means to bomb back down. The chisel just opened up a whole new riding experience for me. It almost feels like cheating how well it climbs. Id love to get as light as possible within a reasonable budget. There are others in the stable that have to get fed as well!


Sure.

Medium chisel Earth frame
Sid sl 100 mm fork
Whiskey carbon bar, specialized stem, and oury grips
Sworks seatpost with cheap lightweight Chinese seat
Shimano xtr 165 cranks, Chris King bb, titanium eggbeaters, and Wolftooth oval 32t ring
Sram axs xo with eagle cassette/chain 
Shimano xtr 2 pot brakes and 160 icetech rotors
DIY 25mm xc rims with dt240 hubs
sworks fastrack tires

I was pretty surprised where it landed to honest. They are great bikes. Rides like a dream.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

manther said:


> Had the bike out on three different trail systems this week. First time it was rough compared to my full sus. And the brakes would definitely take some getting used to. I've never owned a 29er before. This bike is light and def gets up to speed in a hurry. I noticed it really darts through the trees accurately and is nimble. (maybe not quite the party the 27.5 Spectral can be). I think I am getting forced to be a better braker. On the other bike I could get away with relying too much on just rear brakes. But after 3 rides I've gotten much better properly braking front/rear.
> 
> I increased the sag today and put a token in the shock, it didn't have any. The bike felt so much better. About 30% sag.
> 
> ...


i was getting hand numbness as well and remember reading this post about rolling the bars forward. I realized by shortening the stem to 50mm I was putting way to much pressure on my hands/wrists. Rolling the bars forward helped. Thanks.

Not sure if you know but there are markings on the bar that shows the correct positioning based on your head angle. Its to take advantage of the oval shape of the bar to maximize the compliance. I have this bar on my FS and just realized this.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBLw2wTJ0xl/


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

rtonthat said:


> i was getting hand numbness as well and remember reading this post about rolling the bars forward. I realized by shortening the stem to 50mm I was putting way to much pressure on my hands/wrists. Rolling the bars forward helped. Thanks.
> 
> Not sure if you know but there are markings on the bar that shows the correct positioning based on your head angle. Its to take advantage of the oval shape of the bar to maximize the compliance. I have this bar on my FS and just realized this.
> 
> ...


Dude thats awesome that it helped. And thanks for the tip about the angle markings, now I have to go see where I'm at.


----------



## manther (Sep 3, 2018)

Got the Ground Control T7 on the front, and I really like it. It's of course heavier, but well worth it. I have not had a washout in two rides with it.









Tried a 125, then a 150, then a 170mm dropper, staying with the 170 PNW loam


















Have been out on 6 or 7 rides now, and I really love riding this bike. It's taken some getting used to. But I love it flowy rides and just about anything really. I've taken it to two trail systems in DFW that have more gravity heavy sections like Big Cedar, and tons of chunky rocks and climbs like Marion Samson, and rooty stuff like North Shore, and Knob Hill. It really did better than I expected on all. It does put me a good bit more forward though, and I gotta watch my body position when cresting over a hill climb that drops immediately into a descent. It will send you otb's if you hang up the front and are too far forward. But I'll adapt.









The little purple accents with the purple Chester pedals looks good. The bike gets compliments which s fun. 









Weight came out to 22 lbs 5 oz. (*not 2 oz)









It's really difficult to hold this still and hold the bike and take a picture. But I'm confident after measuring about 100 times its at 67 degrees









I don't have a whole lot more I plan on doing to it. Maybe try a ground control on the rear. Maybe play around with a Wolf Tooth Geo shift. But not any time soon.


----------

